# Harrison Ford gets into Halloween



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*:jolave takes a look at Harrison's Halloween costumes throughout the years.:jol:*


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That was fun!


----------



## Horror Roots Productions (Jul 8, 2012)

Links not working for me...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Pretty funny interview


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

It's good to see that he can be down to earth, like the rest of us!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Love it.


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

that was fantastic,great guy!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Even as he ages, he is a damn good looking man. And the fact he tots is just icing on the cake.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Stupid internet is shaped so it's going to take about an hour to download this clip the way things are looking. But I can be patient....... can't I...... ??????? 

I agree Scareme - I'm not a HUGE fan but there is something about him that intrigues me.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I have always liked Harrison Ford....probably because I don't know too much about him.....I always get soured on celebrities when they start speaking..... Why can't they just look pretty and shut up?


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL Pumpkin!!!!!!

Well there ya go - 38 minutes later and it finally finished downloading.........


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

My all time favorite actor with my all time favorite holiday! Doesn't get much better.


----------

